# Grub stage 1.5 - Error 17

## uhai

Hier habe ich diesen Vorschlag entdeckt:

```
Grub error 17

info grub hat Folgendes geschrieben:

17 : Cannot mount selected partition

This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.

Be sure to check your root(x,y) settings in your grub.conf.

```

Dummerweise bootet der Laptop nicht von CD, obwohl das Bios entsprechend eingestellt ist. Wie komme ich jetzt an die grub.conf?

Die Partitionierung ist wie im Handbuch beschrieben:

/dev/hda1 /boot

/dev/hda2 swap

/dev/hda3 /

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo uhai,

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob Fehler 17, ein Fehler ist, das dein Dateisystem betrifft..

Bsp.: Deine Boot Partition ist ein ext4 Dateisystem und das kann Grub nicht lesen.

...oder du hast einen Fehler in deiner grub.conf. Wie root (hd1,1) statt root (0,0) für die erste Platte, erste Partition.

Wenn du dich nur bei der root-Zeile verschrieben hast kannst du das gleich nach dem Start von Grub anpassen, bevor du den Eintrag zum Booten auswählst.

(Bin mir bei den Schritten nicht ganz sicher, aber so in etwa sollte das sein)

1. Eintrag auswählen,  e drücken

2. root() Zeile auswählen, Enter drücken

3. Anpassen, erneut Enter drücken

4. b drücken zum Booten

Warum dein Laptop nicht von CD startet weiß ich nicht..? Vielleicht ist die Boot-Reihenfolge noch nicht passen eingestellt, so das deine Festplatte vor dem CD-Laufwerk geprüft wird? Im Zweifelsfall, entferne die Festplatte aus der Boot-Liste und Trage nur das CD-ROM ein.. 

Viel Erfolg!

Chris

----------

## Hilefoks

 *http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Grub Error 17
> 
> 5.1 Situation
> ...

 

----------

## uhai

Ich fürchte, das Ding habe ich vermurckst. Ich habe über ssh mit fdisk die Plattenpartitionierung geändert, weil ich den Laptop neu einrichten wollte. Leider lief der natuürlich, so das fdisk die veränderte Partitionierung erst nach reboot schreiben konnte. Reboot ist aber nicht, weil grub nicht startet, der sucht (nicht zu unrecht) seine Boot-Partition. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass die Bios-Einstellung "Starten von CD" nicht greift.

Er bootet immer von hda statt von der CD.   :Question: 

uhai

----------

